# Anyone Studying an Instrument?



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Any members here taking piano or violin lessons? Any other interesting instruments?


----------



## rta (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been taking Harpsichord lessons for the past 10 years, for good measure took pipe organ lessons for 6 of those


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Piano lessons for a few years now.... am playing some moderately difficult pieces now - the last piece I learned was the 2nd movement (the "easy" movement ) of Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata. Right now, I am learning October from Tchaikovsky's Seasons suite.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been playing the trumpet for about 13 years. 

Thomas


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I've played upright or double bass for many years - usually in rockabilly bands. Now that I've reached a certain age and my wrist can't stand the "slapping" anymore - to say nothing of the fact that I've somewhat outgrown performing that kind of music - I'm trying to re-learn the instrument. My tastes run to jazz (pretty much anything recorded before 1962) so I still haven't invested in a bow.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I sat in the back of my high school string orchestra and pretended to play the cello, does that count?


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

anglophile23 said:


> I sat in the back of my high school string orchestra and pretended to play the cello, does that count?


I was thinking more of whether or not members are currently studying an instrument with some personal commitment.


----------



## DrewMcManus (Apr 5, 2005)

I used to teach piano lessons and adult students were always my favorite. My advice is make sure you have the time to dedicate to regular practice and don't let frustration get the better of you. Shop around for a good teacher and don't confuse artistic accomplishment with proper pedagogical skill!

Drew


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

I play bass, guitar and harmonica semi pro. Presently I am trying to learn clawhammer banjo


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

DrewMcManus said:


> I used to teach piano lessons and adult students were always my favorite. My advice is make sure you have the time to dedicate to regular practice and don't let frustration get the better of you. Shop around for a good teacher and don't confuse artistic accomplishment with proper pedagogical skill!
> 
> Drew


You sound like a very sensitive yet sensible teacher, I wish I could have studied with you.


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

I played trumpet from elementary school to halfway through high school but never really enjoyed it. It did teach me how to read music though so hopefully that will help me since I am now going to try and teach myself to play the piano. I'll let you guys know how it goes. :crazy:


----------



## Mariuslt (Oct 19, 2008)

I play the euhonium, classically referred to as a tenor tuba. It's mostly used in wind bands and brass bands and as a solo instrument given its beautiful sound.

Sonds like this when well played (don't look to much at his clothing)


----------



## apachecadillac (Nov 15, 2008)

I took piano lessons as an adult in early retirement from an instructor who was an incredible head case and it almost spoiled the experience. I still have the piano, am returning to work, and looking forward to resuming piano lessons from a more balanced human being. I think lessons and practice might be a pleasant half an hour daily in the evening refuge.

When I say my former instructor was a headcase, I realize that's a bit conclusive and needs a little evidence. Let's just say that she made the front page of the local paper after being bitten by a dog, pressing charges, then testifying in defense of the dog that had attacked her.

I don't know where the kid prosecutor looking for advice on courtroom shoes is, but, wherever you are, may I suggest you pick your cases with as much care as you pick your shoes.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*scheitholt*

losing the feeling in my hands due to neuropathy and arthritis, i can no longer accompany myself on the guitar. so, i've been looking for something simple. i think it may be a scheitholt, a simple, medieval alpine instrument that is an ancestor to both the zither and the dulcimer.


----------



## Suitably_Yours (Apr 18, 2008)

The violin is my companion since 15 years.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

turban1 said:


> losing the feeling in my hands due to neuropathy and arthritis, i can no longer accompany myself on the guitar. so, i've been looking for something simple. i think it may be a scheitholt, a simple, medieval alpine instrument that is an ancestor to both the zither and the dulcimer.


I would recommend the autoharp; you'll achieve a similar sound to the scheitholt without the difficulty of fretting and plucking the strings. BTW, the scheitholt is related to the American dulcimer, not the zither or the European hammered dulcimer. Also, the American dulcimer has a much more beautiful and fuller sound than the scheitholt with no more difficulty of playing.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I started playing the classical guitar as a boy, now twenty years ago. I haven't practiced in several months, but I still consider myself a serious student -- I have been extremely busy with other pursuits lately. I will always love the instrument.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I've played tenor sax for 30 years (since the case was much larger than I was), and have flirted with other pieces of brass ever now and then.

If I studied another instrument extensively it would probably be the clarinet, simply because it's so nice and portable, and it would be nice to take travelling or the like. See how many hotel complaints I could rack up 

My wife plays piano, violin and cello.

I will say that it is never too late to learn to play music, and it's a wonderful hobby - you really can never be bored, because you can always play something.

D.


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

cello. I recently picked up a pretty nice one from stringworks.com - trying to resurrect my 7 year cello career through high school.


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

Since I gave up being a professional musician many years ago, lately I have been studying the didgeridoo.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

I am not 'studying' my instrument (the _guqin_), I am, in the words of my colleague, *exploring* it! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

I play the flute, and have been doing so for 20 years. I also had a little more than two years of piano lessons, but that was a while ago, and I am afraid I have forgotten most if not all I ever knew.


----------



## jsgoode (Nov 3, 2006)

I am working on playing clawhammer banjo. I recently bought an Appalachian dulcimer, so I am plucking away at that, too.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Does Cakewalk Sonar count?


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

spudnik99 said:


> Does Cakewalk Sonar count?


spudnik99, are you aware that the Owner and Moderators of this site reserve the right to deny a Member "100+ posts membership privileges" if said Member repeatedly posts nonsense to make it to 100?

JM


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Great Highland Bagpipe. Less study and more playing these days.


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never studied an instrument proper. The only instrument I train--recreationally anyway--is my voice. Up through December, I had sung in choirs for the last 10+ years: 2 years in junior high, 4 years in high school, 4.5 years in college. I've always been a Tenor; I typically sing 1st Tenor, but I'm also capable of singing 2nd. Unfortunately, now that I've graduated and no longer have copious amounts of free time, it might be quite a while before I can sing in a choir again. Until then, I will continue to sing to the choral music on my iPod.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I also play bagpipes. I played with a band for a year here in New York, but then I moved and haven't had time to join the area band....


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I have played violin since I was 3 1/2 years old and do viola, viola d'amore and basically anything shoulder-mounted with string. The icon you see is actually the carved head on my viola d'amore, which, incidently, was once owned by the German novelist Thomas Mann (hence, Serenus...)

I recently got roped into singing in the opera chorus for a production of La Traviata here at the school where I work. Never been in a chorus before -- always in the pit...It will be quite interesting to see how it all turns out. They are supposed to "design" a costume for me. I wonder what Andy would do!


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

*Violin or Viola*



Serenus said:


> I have played violin since I was 3 1/2 years old and do viola, viola d'amore and basically anything shoulder-mounted with string. The icon you see is actually the carved head on my viola d'amore, which, incidently, was once owned by the German novelist Thomas Mann (hence, Serenus...)
> 
> I recently got roped into singing in the opera chorus for a production of La Traviata here at the school where I work. Never been in a chorus before -- always in the pit...It will be quite interesting to see how it all turns out. They are supposed to "design" a costume for me. I wonder what Andy would do!


OK, the obvious question: which do you prefer violin or viola and why?


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't prefer one over the other. I think rather of violin and viola being two sides of the same coin. Sometimes I like having more of a leadership role with the violin -- and there is obviously much more music for the violin. Other times I like to just hang back, a little more behind the scenes, and enjoy the middle part of the harmony on the viola.

I play mostly baroque music. During the 17th and 18th centuries, there were very, very few "dedicated" violists. Most played violin, viola, and possibly some other instrument like keyboard or oboe. If you look at the auditions people played for Bach in Leipzig, they would typically play instruments from two or three different families. The idea was that if somebody got sick, you had to be able to fill in reasonably well on Sunday. I think of myself as being somewhat in that tradition. The idea of specializing on only one instrument is a very twentieth-century idea.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

I started playing the violin about 6 years ago, as an adult beginner. There are three types of people in the world, those that don't play the violin, those that play it badly, and those that play it well. I unfortunately fall in the second category! I'm currently wrestling with a concerto By Eccles, originally compose for the bass I believe. 

I have developed an true appreciation of talent in the process, as well as a love of Baroque period performance.


----------



## txmusician (May 14, 2009)

I am a professional horn player.....Playing since I was 12 :icon_smile:


----------



## xerais (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently started playing the saxophone again after a 12 year break... I am picking it up pretty quickly, the hardest part is getting used to the reed without my face cramping up!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Piano and sythesizer. I have playing professionally or as a volunteer in nursing homes since the early '80s and have played since I was 7.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

I've started playing violin and piano since the age of 3. Played each for ~10 years before deciding to become a rock star and picked up an electric guitar. Then, played acoustic guitar and classical guitar for a few years before deciding to become a drummer. And what about now? Nowadays... I just enjoy listening...


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

As did most Koreans I know, I took piano lessons when I was younger but gave that up as soon as I could. I have been playing the guitar since highschool, but I don't take lessons.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

Actively studying: guitar, piano, and drums. Passively owning: trumpet, mandolin, banjo, and bass.


----------



## jingXD (Dec 15, 2009)

Jae iLL said:


> As did most Koreans I know, I took piano lessons when I was younger but gave that up as soon as I could. I have been playing the guitar since highschool, but I don't take lessons.


This, although I've stuck with piano longer. I also really like the sound of cello, but I may be too old to pick that up now.


----------



## Zitter (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been playing the violin since first grade, now a senior. I play semi professionally for churches and private events occasionally. I play and have played in 5 out of school orchestras and do some competitions. I've played a little bit of viola when the orchestra needs it but I stick to violin mainly.


----------



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

Zitter said:


> I've been playing the violin since first grade, now a senior. I play semi professionally for churches and private events occasionally. I play and have played in 5 out of school orchestras and do some competitions. I've played a little bit of viola when the orchestra needs it but I stick to violin mainly.


I'm pretty much in the same situation, minus a few orchestras.


----------



## Blaser (Dec 19, 2009)

Semi-pro bassoonist here. Just finished the holiday crush of Messiah, Nutcracker, et. al. Been playing since 12. Though I like to think I'm continually studying my instrument, one of the best compliments I got from my college teacher was, "I can't teach you anymore--let's play duets anytime".


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

After about 20 years of doing orchestra concerts but not working on my own stuff or playing for a teacher, I just engaged one. At least, I think we're on. First paying lesson (after the initial consult) is next Tuesday. Scales, Rode, Bach, Wieniawski-- and a Schubert quartet that I have to have in shape 3 weeks from now.


----------



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

Blaser said:


> Semi-pro bassoonist here. Just finished the holiday crush of Messiah, Nutcracker, et. al. Been playing since 12. Though I like to think I'm continually studying my instrument, one of the best compliments I got from my college teacher was, "I can't teach you anymore--let's play duets anytime".


I dream of the day my tutor tells me that. Then I'll be fit to enter the Pittsburgh Symphony hahah


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

I played the violin for years as a child/young teen, and ceased playing for a long time, only to recently pick it back up again. This was one of the best decisions I have made. While I am still trying to "re-learn" the instrument, I can tell that, much like riding a bicycle, one never truly forgets how to play.

In the time that I was not playing violin, I taught myself the guitar, and now own 8 guitars and a smattering of related equipment.


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

Struggling guitar player here. I've been learning for the past year and a half. I might give up and spend my time on tasks with better possible outcomes. I think half the neighborhood covers their ears when I play.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Alligator said:


> Struggling guitar player here. I've been learning for the past year and a half. I might give up and spend my time on tasks with better possible outcomes. I think half the neighborhood covers their ears when I play.


Do you have a teacher?


----------

